
Noise: a JSON full text and ad-hoc query engine with example-based query syntax - panic
https://noisesearch.org
======
Isofarro
Oh hello, it's by Damien Katz. Who did CouchDb, and yonks ago worked on the
storage engine underneath Lotus Notes.

~~~
NoahTheDuke
His blog post about Noise, [Notes on Building Noise][0], was posted to
/r/rust, and I found it to be well-written and entertaining.

[0]: [http://damienkatz.net/2017/05/23/notes-on-building-noise-
a-j...](http://damienkatz.net/2017/05/23/notes-on-building-noise-a-json-
search-engine-written-in-rust)

------
hestefisk
Why would one use this instead of PostgreSQL with full text search / json?

~~~
solidsnack9000
This is embeddable (since it uses RocksDB). One might want to take advantage
of these kinds of JSON search features in an application -- for desktop or
mobile -- without spinning up Postgres in a separate process.

Of course, you could always embed the application in Postgres as an
extension...

------
pmontra
Great stuff. It reminds me of jq [0]. If only MongoDB would replace its query
engine with this or at least add it as a second option...

[0] [https://stedolan.github.io/jq/](https://stedolan.github.io/jq/)

------
nikolay
I honestly like jq and JMESPath syntax better.

------
jazoom
This looks really interesting

